# I miss you Mr.B



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Last night was the first night in 4 years that I did not have Mr.B to say good night to, this morning the first morning in 4 years no betta greeted me happily. Mr.B was the best he put up with me as a first time betta owner he was a good sport.
him in his young days:









He lived in a 10 gall planted tank, where he liked to play in the plants and hide.

In his later days:










A well deserved rest....... I will miss you 💙💙


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful fish.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

X skully X said:


> So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful fish.


Thank you! It has been hardest pet loss for me.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember on march 5 I woke up for the first time without Saturn.  SIP, precious boys. :'(


----------



## I am Fishy (Jan 9, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> Last night was the first night in 4 years that I did not have Mr.B to say good night to, this morning the first morning in 4 years no betta greeted me happily. Mr.B was the best he put up with me as a first time betta owner he was a good sport.
> him in his young days:
> View attachment 1031222
> 
> ...


Ohhh… man im sorry.


----------



## I am Fishy (Jan 9, 2021)

I am Fishy said:


> Ohhh… man im sorry.


But mr B will be remembered <3


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

He is buried next to our beloved bunny coal.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It must be very very hard after 4 years...it's always difficult when you lose a pet. I'm very sorry for your loss. Mr. B lived a long and very happy life in your care. SIP Mr. B


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I feel with you.
You were both glad to have eachother and he‘ll have a place in your heart forever.
Luckily our hearts are big enough to house a lot of loved ones.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

I am so sorry.....never easy. Hugs to you.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

I found out he most likely just turned 4 with in the last few months. Thank you guys!


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

So srry for ur loss hun... R.I.P Mr.B


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 said:


> So srry for ur loss hun... R.I.P Mr.B


Thant you! I will remember him forever.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

Feanor said:


> I feel with you.
> You were both glad to have eachother and he‘ll have a place in your heart forever.
> Luckily our hearts are big enough to house a lot of loved ones.


Yes he has a big place in my heart.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

AlphaBettas said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. It must be very very hard after 4 years...it's always difficult when you lose a pet. I'm very sorry for your loss. Mr. B lived a long and very happy life in your care. SIP Mr. B


I am horned to have had him but sad to los him.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

MABetta said:


> I am so sorry.....never easy. Hugs to you.


Thank you!


----------



## DE-BETTA-BOWL <3 (Jun 13, 2021)

Mr. B said:


> Thant you! I will remember him forever.


Same... 😢


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> Last night was the first night in 4 years that I did not have Mr.B to say good night to, this morning the first morning in 4 years no betta greeted me happily. Mr.B was the best he put up with me as a first time betta owner he was a good sport.
> him in his young days:
> View attachment 1031222
> 
> ...


Oh no, I’m so sorry to hear about Mr. B. I know how much you loved and cared for him. I’m sorry I’m just reading this sad news now. My heart goes out to you. 💔


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> Oh no, I’m so sorry to hear about Mr. B. I know how much you loved and cared for him. I’m sorry I’m just reading this sad news now. My heart goes out to you. 💔


Thanks! I still miss him alot. 💙 🌈🌿


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> Thanks! I still miss him alot. 💙 🌈🌿


I’m so sorry and I totally understand. I still miss Yogi so much and I even call Buddy Yogi sometimes. Losing a pet is SO hard. Did Mr. B get sick or pass from old age? He definitely lived a long and happy life. He was very lucky to have you. Have you thought about buying another? I forget if you own more bettas.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

He passed from old age.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> I’m so sorry and I totally understand. I still miss Yogi so much and I even call Buddy Yogi sometimes. Losing a pet is SO hard. Did Mr. B get sick or pass from old age? He definitely lived a long and happy life. He was very lucky to have you. Have you thought about buying another? I forget if you own more bettas.


I got another one but he is not doing good, not sure if he is going to make it.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Mr. B said:


> I got another one but he is not doing good, not sure if he is going to make it.


Oh my goodness, how is he doing??? I’m so sorry I’m just seeing your message now. Just catching up.


----------



## Mr. B (Nov 6, 2020)

YogisMom said:


> Oh my goodness, how is he doing??? I’m so sorry I’m just seeing your message now. Just catching up.


He passed away too.


----------

